# Foxcam!



## Darkfoxx (Apr 2, 2011)

The Dutch state forrestry has equipped a fox den with four cameras and microphones, and broadcast the images live onto the internet. Currently, there is a fox couple living there, and yesterday, the first fox kits were born!

You can watch them here at: http://www.volgdevos.nl

Mommy is lying in front of camera 1 at the moment, sadly the image isnt crystal clear because a spider has built it's web in front of the lens. But, the kit's mewling can clearly be heard. I know it's not exactly mewling but it sounds very alike (our cat started mewling back in the beginning) and it sounds oh so very cute!

They had discussed going in to clear the lens before the vixen retreated to have her kits, but it was decided it'd be too disruptive and the risk too high that the foxes would not go near the den again if human scent lingers. It's unfortunate that she picked that room to deliver but as the kits grow up there will be enough cuteness to see on the other cams


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw the mom. Making the whiny fox noise, so cute!


----------

